# How to Photograph Disneyland (in 1956)



## MrFotoFool (Oct 24, 2015)

If any of you are tempted to pull out your old Canon rangefinder film camera on your next trip to Disneyland, this guide will tell you how to set it.
http://bokeh.digitalrev.com/article/1950s-kodak-guide-to-photographing-disneyland


----------



## distant.star (Oct 24, 2015)

.
And if you want to see what it actually looked like in 1956, one of my favorite home videos...

https://youtu.be/jZKHnAT_0c0


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 26, 2015)

I photographed Disneyland in 1956. Photos and negatives are still around here somewhere. I have yet to scan them.


----------



## distant.star (Oct 27, 2015)

.
I photographed it in 1967...


----------

